# MS Bream



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

caught these on a fly. fun fun


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lookin bream. What kinda fly/lure did you catch them on?


----------



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

caught them on betts fire fly. hard to find. bought all that wallyworld had. bream and bass will kill them.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good eats right there!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i damn sure love eating bream.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

